# Too Many to count- Langdon Beach 3/1



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Hit Langdon Beach around 12pm and could not keep a line in the water all day. I lost count of how many reds and black drum we caught. Using both shrimp and mullet we were able to reel em in all day long. All of the fish were released safely and unharmed.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

That last pic is super cool!! Nice fish


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks! I will post some underwater video later!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

That last pic looks like something right off NatGeo - that is REALLY a cool pic!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Here are some more like that last photo. I took a ton of pictures all day.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Cool pix and nice fish


----------



## Roostertail (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm guessing you fished a nice cut in the bar or do you just go and throw?


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

GReat report and super pic's!!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Found a nice sand bar and was able to wade out to around waist deep and be at the end of the bar. 

Here are some videos of the releases.


----------

